# Bench Water Filter Replacement + Water Level



## sluggerdog (1/10/14)

Morning,

I bought one of the following (see image) bench water filters to mostly use for brewing but it is also our drinking water. The first cartridge was fine and worked well, I've just bought a replacement cartridge (0.5 micro, same as the first) but the flavour isn't great. I'm working do I need to pre-rinse the filter or similar. It's carbon.

Also I've noticed the water level since replacing the filter sits half way when water isn't flowing, the first the water sat at the top of the filter the whole time. Is there more to changing a filter then it looks? I've lost the original instructions.

Maybe I've bought a dud water filter replacement? - The filters I bought

Thanks


----------



## Edak (1/10/14)

Usually 0.5u is used as a secondary filter following a 2-5u filter, however your gone for gold in a single pass. I don't know for sure whether this is the issue but it could get blocked up if being used as single stage. And yes you are supposed to run them in for about 10 minutes before drinking anything from it.


----------



## sluggerdog (1/10/14)

Edak said:


> Usually 0.5u is used as a secondary filter following a 2-5u filter, however your gone for gold in a single pass. I don't know for sure whether this is the issue but it could get blocked up if being used as single stage. And yes you are supposed to run them in for about 10 minutes before drinking anything from it.


Thanks for the reply. The first filter that came with the equipment was also a 0.5u and worked well. 

NOTED about the running for 10 mins, I've had the filter in for about 3 weeks now though so it would have had 10 mins over that time. Maybe it needs t10 mins straight?

Do you think the water level has anything to do with it not passing though the cartridge correctly maybe? I've tried a few times now.


----------



## Eagleburger (1/10/14)

Turn upside down and run for 10 minutes. Because of the air pocket you still have dry carbon yet to be bedded and the loose carbon is still making it to your glass.


----------



## sluggerdog (1/10/14)

Eagleburger said:


> Turn upside down and run for 10 minutes. Because of the air pocket you still have dry carbon yet to be bedded and the loose carbon is still making it to your glass.


OK thanks, I've just done that. 10 mins upside down. The air bubble has reduced but it is still about 2 inches from the top. Is that a concern or is the main thing to make sure the carbon has been properly soaked?


----------



## Eagleburger (2/10/14)

The carbon may dry out and you will be back at square one. TRy maneuvering whilst inverted to rid the air.

Did it originally have a carbon filter?


----------



## sluggerdog (3/10/14)

Yeah it was carbon before. I'll see what I can do to get rid of the air bubble. Thanks


----------



## Sambrew (7/10/14)

it seems like this product is destined to trap air- with the outlet lower than the highest point in the chamber. Strange. maybe keep it upside down for a while to let the air settle out of the filter - i'd say your "off" flavours are due to a partially dry filter as noted previously.


----------



## sluggerdog (8/10/14)

Sambrew said:


> it seems like this product is destined to trap air- with the outlet lower than the highest point in the chamber. Strange. maybe keep it upside down for a while to let the air settle out of the filter - i'd say your "off" flavours are due to a partially dry filter as noted previously.


OK thanks, any chance it could be to do with cheap filters being used?

I've done a bit of digging around and something like this looks like a good option?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3-x-Ultra-Grade-H2-Blue-0-5-Micron-Coconut-Carbon-Block-Filters-4-12-/231260911388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item35d839771c


Compared to the ones I have at the moment:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181398645910?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Sambrew (8/10/14)

Maybe look elsewhere, even your LHBS. Most cartridges standard sizes. I know my local LHBS sells filter chambers and cartridges- lots of brewers filter their water. I'm a plumber, and have never seen an inverted chamber like the one in your pic- common sense says that when you open it water will piss out all over the place and that it will trap air. Cheap and nasty me thinks.


----------



## sluggerdog (9/10/14)

I ended up last night flipping it over and having the spout going the other way, it seems like this may work as the filter is fully covered in water now.

Rough pic:


----------



## Hawko777 (15/10/14)

If you want to search for good quality filters and filter systems, then check out psi filters. They are in Tassy and I am yet to find anywhere that can beat not only his knowledge, but his prices too.
I have my entire house filtered via 2 x 24 inch cartridges. One sediment and one carbon block. I also have an RO system under bench in the kitchen for the espresso machine, kettle, cooking and drinking.
Give them a call and check out their web page.


----------

